# Hyatt Ka'anapali - Photos and Pricing



## Kal (Apr 30, 2014)

Here are the details for the new Hyatt Residence Club resort on Ka'anapali Beach in Maui.

http://www.bywindkal.com/HVCNew.htm


----------



## ral (Apr 30, 2014)

Is there any pricing for the 3 bedroom units, or are they sold out already?


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 30, 2014)

Kal said:


> Here are the details for the new Hyatt Residence Club resort on Ka'anapali Beach in Maui.
> 
> http://www.bywindkal.com/HVCNew.htm



Thanks for posting this.  It looks very nice.  The lanais look fantastic.  If I didn't already own two weeks at the Marriott Maui Ocean Club next door I would consider a week or two here.


----------



## Kal (Apr 30, 2014)

ral said:


> Is there any pricing for the 3 bedroom units, or are they sold out already?



 There is a pricing sheet for the 3 BR units but I didn't get one.  Overall, the available inventory is increased with each selling phase.  This process makes sure that buyers have a good opportunity throughout the pre-construction period to get what they want.  The highest demand is Christmas/New Year week where they have a waiting list for new transactions once the next selling phase starts.  The second phase started on April 20th with about a 5% price increase.  There was already a price increase during Phase 1.  No telling how high the prices will get, but Hyatt expects to sell out within 3 years.

 April 15th was a record day as Hyatt reached almost $1 million in sales on that day.  One buyer walked into the Hyatt Regency hotel registration desk and purchased the time share on the spot without even attending a sales presentation.


----------



## Kal (Apr 30, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> Thanks for posting this. It looks very nice. The lanais look fantastic. If I didn't already own two weeks at the Marriott Maui Ocean Club next door I would consider a week or two here.



 The lanais ARE fantastic!  The lanai for a 2 BR unit is about 200 SF and you could live on it.


----------



## PamMo (Apr 30, 2014)

ral said:


> Is there any pricing for the 3 bedroom units, or are they sold out already?



We were looking at summer weeks (not 4th of July), and the 3BR's on the upper floors were $140,500/wk. All twelve 3BR's are the end units closest to the Marriott, and priced as either lower (floors 1-4) or upper (floors 5-12).


----------



## Kal (May 1, 2014)

ral said:


> Is there any pricing for the 3 bedroom units, or are they sold out already?


 
 I have added a 3 BR pricing sheet, but it was the initial Phase 1 prices as of October 2013.  Those prices are higher now, but at least this gives you an idea.  Might want to apply the general increase as shown for the 2 BR units from October 2013 to April 2014.


----------

